# My ascension



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2020)

Wow looks really do matter. At first I thought this site just overrated looks bc you guys are all aspie, but nope, they are virtually all that matters. This was me a year ago




I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. no good looking girls showed any attention to me.I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. My haircut looked like shit. I had a few friends but they were all aspie, and I’m pretty sure I am aspie myself. Only thing I had going for me was being 6 foot 2. I saw my one jacked Manlet friend get attention from all the girls. Let’s just say I was a nobody, and I was sick of it, so I stumbled upon this site. Quarantine hit, and I knew I needed a change. All I can say is thanks guys!!



This is me now. Ignore my cringy work uniform. Life is GREAT!!! Through leanmaxxing tanning skinmaxxing dying my eyebrows and gymcelling I have ascended. Not to be cocky, but I’d like to say I’m fairly good looking now. Maybe not by PSL standards, but by irl standards.Everybody wants to be friends with me now. EVERYBODY!! I finally done shit with a girl, first time, and she was a high tier Becky JB!! Every girl wants to be friends with me at work. Constant IOIs. I am complimented every single day!! Every single day!! Every single hour almost at work. A Stacey at work texts me now, and always talks to me (and calls me cute)Girls constantly touch me now. All the popular kids from high school are texting me, I have dozens of friends now. Every time I walk out of the house their is a dopamine rush. After I got my haircut at the barber they asked for me to take my picture to put on their website. I have abs now too. To go along with being 6 foot 2 with incredible frame. I’ve become a nicer person because everyone is nice to be, but I also know how to use my looks to get things that I want. I am happier than I have ever been. Jesus I can’t wait until school starts again, if only for stupid covid. Senior years gonna be a rush!! All the JBs that rejected me are gonna be feeling a huge regret 😂😂. The weirdest thing about is that my aspieness has become a HALO!! Like wtf!! Literally people seem to be drawn to my social awkwardness. I say an awkward joke and girls just giggle and say I’m so cute . Like what.But I am extroverted now. I used to be introverted. guys, looksmaxxinh is everything, I no longer have to cope. Jesus life is great!!


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Aug 1, 2020)

"Gne gne i personnalitymaxxed"


----------



## italian2001 (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah yeah yeah.
But did you take a shower, bro?


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah.
> But did you take a shower, bro?


Only cold showers because they raise my T😂😂


----------



## Lars (Aug 1, 2020)

Dn rd but good job!


----------



## maxlooks (Aug 1, 2020)

Good job my man! Feels good to see a user here ascended, it's an inspiration for all of us.
Just small tip you should try minoxidil/ rogaine for the eyebrow, I used it for ~ 1 year and my brows are thicker and my lashes got longer as well somehow despite not applied directly to it. No side effect whatsoever.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 1, 2020)

Very bad haircut, and wtf is this black shirt


----------



## maxmendietta (Aug 1, 2020)

*where is the ascension you boneless peanut cranium delusional fuck

im caging to your subhuman fwhr and golden bridge tier philtrum as i write this *


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Through leanmaxxing tanning skinmaxxing dying my eyebrows and gymcelling I have ascended. Not to be cocky, but I’d like to say I’m fairly good looking now. Maybe not by PSL standards, but by irl standards.Everybody wants to be friends with me now. EVERYBODY!! I finally done shit with a girl, first time, and she was a high tier Becky JB!! Every girl wants to be friends with me at work. Constant IOIs. I am complimented every single day!! Every single day!! Every single hour almost at work. A Stacey at work texts me now, and always talks to me (and calls me cute)Girls constantly touch me now. All the popular kids from high school are texting me, I have dozens of friends now. Every time I walk out of the house their is a dopamine rush. After I got my haircut at the barber they asked for me to take my picture to put on their website. I have abs now too. To go along with being 6 foot 2 with incredible frame. I’ve become a nicer person because everyone is nice to be, but I also know how to use my looks to get things that I want. I am happier than I have ever been. Jesus I can’t wait until school starts again, if only for stupid covid. Senior years gonna be a rush!! All the JBs that rejected me are gonna be feeling a huge regret 😂😂. The weirdest thing about is that my aspieness has become a HALO!! Like wtf!! Literally people seem to be drawn to my social awkwardness. I say an awkward joke and girls just giggle and say I’m so cute . Like what.But I am extroverted now. I used to be introverted. guys, looksmaxxinh is everything, I no longer have to cope. Jesus life is great!!


larp


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Wow looks really do matter. At first I thought this site just overrated looks bc you guys are all aspie, but nope, they are virtually all that matters. This was me a year ago
> View attachment 559204
> I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. no good looking girls showed any attention to me.I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. My haircut looked like shit. I had a few friends but they were all aspie, and I’m pretty sure I am aspie myself. Only thing I had going for me was being 6 foot 2. I saw my one jacked Manlet friend get attention from all the girls. Let’s just say I was a nobody, and I was sick of it, so I stumbled upon this site. Quarantine hit, and I knew I needed a change. All I can say is thanks guys!!
> View attachment 559213
> This is me now. Ignore my cringy work uniform. Life is GREAT!!! Through leanmaxxing tanning skinmaxxing dying my eyebrows and gymcelling I have ascended. Not to be cocky, but I’d like to say I’m fairly good looking now. Maybe not by PSL standards, but by irl standards.Everybody wants to be friends with me now. EVERYBODY!! I finally done shit with a girl, first time, and she was a high tier Becky JB!! Every girl wants to be friends with me at work. Constant IOIs. I am complimented every single day!! Every single day!! Every single hour almost at work. A Stacey at work texts me now, and always talks to me (and calls me cute)Girls constantly touch me now. All the popular kids from high school are texting me, I have dozens of friends now. Every time I walk out of the house their is a dopamine rush. After I got my haircut at the barber they asked for me to take my picture to put on their website. I have abs now too. To go along with being 6 foot 2 with incredible frame. I’ve become a nicer person because everyone is nice to be, but I also know how to use my looks to get things that I want. I am happier than I have ever been. Jesus I can’t wait until school starts again, if only for stupid covid. Senior years gonna be a rush!! All the JBs that rejected me are gonna be feeling a huge regret 😂😂. The weirdest thing about is that my aspieness has become a HALO!! Like wtf!! Literally people seem to be drawn to my social awkwardness. I say an awkward joke and girls just giggle and say I’m so cute . Like what.But I am extroverted now. I used to be introverted. guys, looksmaxxinh is everything, I no longer have to cope. Jesus life is great!!


What the fuck did you do to get your face lean like that


----------



## Pumanator (Aug 1, 2020)

I am glad you ascended bro! Keep up the good work. Also keep personality maxing and looks maxing!


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this with the class OP


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Aug 1, 2020)

I am mirin!
Just change hairstyle though 
And Dont listen to the people on here that are rude, you have looksmaxxed more than they have being on here


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Aug 1, 2020)

Dude looksmaxed and reported as life is changes for him
People: "you ugly shit, you didn't ascended you still shit"

Wtf is wrong with people in this forum... Oh yeah, they are on this forum


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> What the fuck did you do to get your face lean like that


Just lost weight. Get to around 10% body fat


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 1, 2020)

mogs me


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2020)

*i*


Deusmaximus said:


> Very bad haircut, and wtf is this black shirt


That’s my work uniform😂😂and I got anout 20 compliments on the haircut yesterday so, I’m just speaking from my experience . Looks a hell of a lot better than curtains on me and it hides my natural widows peak that I’ve had my whole life, plus it looks really good when grown out in my opinion.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2020)

Guess What? said:


> Dude looksmaxed and reported as life is changes for him
> People: "you ugly shit, you didn't ascended you still shit"
> 
> Wtf is wrong with people in this forum... Oh yeah, they are on this forum


They think you have to be perfect or need plastic surgery but that isn’t the case for a lot of people in my opinion. I mean, they can still think I’m ugly, and I probably am by PSL standards, but I am good enough looking in my area to be considered attractive by most normies.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2020)

Daw said:


> I am mirin!
> Just change hairstyle though
> And Dont listen to the people on here that are rude, you have looksmaxxed more than they have being on here


Appreciate it man! I just speak from current real life experience, these are real things that are happening to me. You don’t need to look like a supermodel to be attractive to most normies. Softmaxxing can be legit.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2020)

Can you post better selfies. This one prob isnt doing u justice


----------



## Taylorswift (Aug 1, 2020)

You are very slightly above average. Here I ascended you into Chadhood :




And this is achievable btw.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 1, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> You are very slightly above average. Here I ascended you into Chadhood :
> View attachment 559642
> 
> And this is achievable btw.


In this morph he is not even near chad. Small narrow face, long philtrum, bad lower lip.
Average normie that can get a cute gf. Miles away from slaying hot girls.



Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Appreciate it man! I just speak from current real life experience, these are real things that are happening to me. You don’t need to look like a supermodel to be attractive to most normies. Softmaxxing can be legit.


Only p in v counts. The question is: are you getting laid with attractive girls? yes or no? People are complimenting you, because you looked like shit 1 year ago. That doesnt mean they want your dick in their holes. Compliments are worth nothing.


----------



## Taylorswift (Aug 1, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> In this morph he is not even near chad. Small narrow face, long philtrum, bad lower lip.
> Average normie that can get a cute gf. Miles away from slaying hot girls.
> 
> 
> Only p in v counts. The question is: are you getting laid with attractive girls? yes or no? Compliments are worth nothing.


He is at least high tier Chadlite and can slay easily.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 1, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> He is at least high tier Chadlite and can slay easily.


are there low and high tier chadlites????


----------



## Taylorswift (Aug 1, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> are there low and high tier chadlites????


Yea basically so close to Chad but something is missing.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 1, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> Yea basically so close to Chad but something is missing.


.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 1, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> He is at least high tier Chadlite and can slay easily.


----------



## alex569 (Aug 1, 2020)

Guess What? said:


> Dude looksmaxed and reported as life is changes for him
> People: "you ugly shit, you didn't ascended you still shit"
> 
> Wtf is wrong with people in this forum... Oh yeah, they are on this forum


It seems there are plenty of morons and weirdos here....


----------



## alex569 (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> They think you have to be perfect or need plastic surgery but that isn’t the case for a lot of people in my opinion. I mean, they can still think I’m ugly, and I probably am by PSL standards, but I am good enough looking in my area to be considered attractive by most normies.


You improved quite a bit, the effort paid off.


----------



## Taylorswift (Aug 1, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 559680
> View attachment 559675


This morph is shit


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 1, 2020)

philtrumcel but good ascension


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 1, 2020)

Grow your hair out a lot and become a TikTok prettyboy


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 1, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 559680
> View attachment 559675


dude he took a selfie which distorts his ratios, his face will look wider IRL, stop spreading this autism here, but yeah higher fwhr is always better

so OP post more pictures or the texts girls send you tbh @Wannabe_PrettyBoy


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 1, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> *where is the ascension you boneless peanut cranium delusional fuck
> 
> im caging to your subhuman fwhr and golden bridge tier philtrum as i write this *


Seriously, this. 

Where the fuck is the ascension?


----------



## maxmendietta (Aug 1, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Seriously, this.
> 
> Where the fuck is the ascension?


*went from reddit mod to normal redditor *


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 1, 2020)

*holy shit, you look like giga chad now



*


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> dude he took a selfie which distorts his ratios, his face will look wider IRL, stop spreading this autism here, but yeah higher fwhr is always better
> 
> so OP post more pictures or the texts girls send you tbh @Wannabe_PrettyBoy






I took this picture bc I like the lightning was giving me hollow cheeks😂so it is lightning fraud. But I think this gives you a more accurate idea of my fwhr. Most of the texts I get are on Snapchat from girls however, so the chats don’t save plus they can see if you screenshot them😂 also this was when my hair was a little longer.


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 559819
> I took this picture bc I like the lightning was giving me hollow cheeks😂so it is lightning fraud. But I think this gives you a more accurate idea of my fwhr. Most of the texts I get are on Snapchat from girls however, so the chats don’t save plus they can see if you screenshot them😂 also this was when my hair was a little longer.


yeah it's fine but looks like your neck is thin, anyways you get IRL attention from foids which is the point of ascending anyway


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Just lost weight. Get to around 10% body fat


Bodyfat is cope, both here are around the same


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> Bodyfat is cope, both here are around the same
> View attachment 559852
> View attachment 559854


Obviously bones are required, but if your fat piece of shit like I was your bones will be hidden until you get to a certain body fat percentage.


----------



## Atem Rah (Aug 1, 2020)

Don't listen to these retards, brother. You have improved alot.


----------



## NormieWithBigPP (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Just lost weight. Get to around 10% body fat


what were you at beforehand?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Wow looks really do matter.
> View attachment 559204
> ->
> View attachment 559213
> ...






->





WELL DONE MAN>!!


----------



## reptiles (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Wow looks really do matter. At first I thought this site just overrated looks bc you guys are all aspie, but nope, they are virtually all that matters. This was me a year ago
> View attachment 559204
> I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. no good looking girls showed any attention to me.I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. My haircut looked like shit. I had a few friends but they were all aspie, and I’m pretty sure I am aspie myself. Only thing I had going for me was being 6 foot 2. I saw my one jacked Manlet friend get attention from all the girls. Let’s just say I was a nobody, and I was sick of it, so I stumbled upon this site. Quarantine hit, and I knew I needed a change. All I can say is thanks guys!!
> View attachment 559213
> This is me now. Ignore my cringy work uniform. Life is GREAT!!! Through leanmaxxing tanning skinmaxxing dying my eyebrows and gymcelling I have ascended. Not to be cocky, but I’d like to say I’m fairly good looking now. Maybe not by PSL standards, but by irl standards.Everybody wants to be friends with me now. EVERYBODY!! I finally done shit with a girl, first time, and she was a high tier Becky JB!! Every girl wants to be friends with me at work. Constant IOIs. I am complimented every single day!! Every single day!! Every single hour almost at work. A Stacey at work texts me now, and always talks to me (and calls me cute)Girls constantly touch me now. All the popular kids from high school are texting me, I have dozens of friends now. Every time I walk out of the house their is a dopamine rush. After I got my haircut at the barber they asked for me to take my picture to put on their website. I have abs now too. To go along with being 6 foot 2 with incredible frame. I’ve become a nicer person because everyone is nice to be, but I also know how to use my looks to get things that I want. I am happier than I have ever been. Jesus I can’t wait until school starts again, if only for stupid covid. Senior years gonna be a rush!! All the JBs that rejected me are gonna be feeling a huge regret 😂😂. The weirdest thing about is that my aspieness has become a HALO!! Like wtf!! Literally people seem to be drawn to my social awkwardness. I say an awkward joke and girls just giggle and say I’m so cute . Like what.But I am extroverted now. I used to be introverted. guys, looksmaxxinh is everything, I no longer have to cope. Jesus life is great!!



You had good bone development to start tbqh hopefully surgery can emulate your maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Wow looks really do matter. At first I thought this site just overrated looks bc you guys are all aspie, but nope, they are virtually all that matters. This was me a year ago
> View attachment 559204
> I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. no good looking girls showed any attention to me.I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. My haircut looked like shit. I had a few friends but they were all aspie, and I’m pretty sure I am aspie myself. Only thing I had going for me was being 6 foot 2. I saw my one jacked Manlet friend get attention from all the girls. Let’s just say I was a nobody, and I was sick of it, so I stumbled upon this site. Quarantine hit, and I knew I needed a change. All I can say is thanks guys!!
> View attachment 559213
> This is me now. Ignore my cringy work uniform. Life is GREAT!!! Through leanmaxxing tanning skinmaxxing dying my eyebrows and gymcelling I have ascended. Not to be cocky, but I’d like to say I’m fairly good looking now. Maybe not by PSL standards, but by irl standards.Everybody wants to be friends with me now. EVERYBODY!! I finally done shit with a girl, first time, and she was a high tier Becky JB!! Every girl wants to be friends with me at work. Constant IOIs. I am complimented every single day!! Every single day!! Every single hour almost at work. A Stacey at work texts me now, and always talks to me (and calls me cute)Girls constantly touch me now. All the popular kids from high school are texting me, I have dozens of friends now. Every time I walk out of the house their is a dopamine rush. After I got my haircut at the barber they asked for me to take my picture to put on their website. I have abs now too. To go along with being 6 foot 2 with incredible frame. I’ve become a nicer person because everyone is nice to be, but I also know how to use my looks to get things that I want. I am happier than I have ever been. Jesus I can’t wait until school starts again, if only for stupid covid. Senior years gonna be a rush!! All the JBs that rejected me are gonna be feeling a huge regret 😂😂. The weirdest thing about is that my aspieness has become a HALO!! Like wtf!! Literally people seem to be drawn to my social awkwardness. I say an awkward joke and girls just giggle and say I’m so cute . Like what.But I am extroverted now. I used to be introverted. guys, looksmaxxinh is everything, I no longer have to cope. Jesus life is great!!


good job bro


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Aug 1, 2020)

@maxmendietta


----------



## Ocelot (Aug 1, 2020)

Just be tall, white, and not repulsive looking to have a happy life theory


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Aug 1, 2020)

Nice skin bro

and congrats on your results tbh
LOOKS MATTER


----------



## maxmendietta (Aug 1, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> @maxmendietta


*no im full of hair. jfl @ u

*


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 1, 2020)

I ask again.... are you getting laid with attractive girls... yes or no? If no (like i assume), you are not ascended!


----------



## Slayerino (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Wow looks really do matter. At first I thought this site just overrated looks bc you guys are all aspie, but nope, they are virtually all that matters. This was me a year ago
> View attachment 559204
> I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. no good looking girls showed any attention to me.I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. My haircut looked like shit. I had a few friends but they were all aspie, and I’m pretty sure I am aspie myself. Only thing I had going for me was being 6 foot 2. I saw my one jacked Manlet friend get attention from all the girls. Let’s just say I was a nobody, and I was sick of it, so I stumbled upon this site. Quarantine hit, and I knew I needed a change. All I can say is thanks guys!!
> View attachment 559213
> This is me now. Ignore my cringy work uniform. Life is GREAT!!! Through leanmaxxing tanning skinmaxxing dying my eyebrows and gymcelling I have ascended. Not to be cocky, but I’d like to say I’m fairly good looking now. Maybe not by PSL standards, but by irl standards.Everybody wants to be friends with me now. EVERYBODY!! I finally done shit with a girl, first time, and she was a high tier Becky JB!! Every girl wants to be friends with me at work. Constant IOIs. I am complimented every single day!! Every single day!! Every single hour almost at work. A Stacey at work texts me now, and always talks to me (and calls me cute)Girls constantly touch me now. All the popular kids from high school are texting me, I have dozens of friends now. Every time I walk out of the house their is a dopamine rush. After I got my haircut at the barber they asked for me to take my picture to put on their website. I have abs now too. To go along with being 6 foot 2 with incredible frame. I’ve become a nicer person because everyone is nice to be, but I also know how to use my looks to get things that I want. I am happier than I have ever been. Jesus I can’t wait until school starts again, if only for stupid covid. Senior years gonna be a rush!! All the JBs that rejected me are gonna be feeling a huge regret 😂😂. The weirdest thing about is that my aspieness has become a HALO!! Like wtf!! Literally people seem to be drawn to my social awkwardness. I say an awkward joke and girls just giggle and say I’m so cute . Like what.But I am extroverted now. I used to be introverted. guys, looksmaxxinh is everything, I no longer have to cope. Jesus life is great!!









*Here, I fucking ascended you absolute faggot! Don't ever talk about ascension if you don't look like this!*

@balding17yomanletcel


----------



## Over (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Every girl wants to be friends with me at work. Constant IOIs. I am complimented every single day!! Every single day!! Every single hour almost at work. A Stacey at work texts me now, and always talks to me (and calls me cute)Girls constantly touch me now. All the popular kids from high school are texting me, I have dozens of friends now. Every time I walk out of the house their is a dopamine rush.



*HE IS BARELY PSL4 - 4.5 MAX WITH DECENT SKIN BUT NARROW BONELESS FACE AND TALKING ABOUT IOIS EVERY HOUR LIKE IF HE WAS 1997 LEONARDO DICAPRIO LMAO

YEA HE LOOKSMAXXED A BIT BUT THESE PARTS OF TEXT ARE JUST TALES JFL*


----------



## improover (Aug 1, 2020)

women can tell your personality got better


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 1, 2020)

Over said:


> *HE IS BARELY PSL4 - 4.5 MAX WITH DECENT SKIN BUT NARROW BONELESS FACE AND TALKING ABOUT IOIS EVERY HOUR LIKE IF HE WAS 1997 LEONARDO DICAPRIO LMAO
> 
> YEA HE LOOKSMAXXED A BIT BUT THESE PARTS OF TEXT ARE JUST TALES JFL*


I imagine if more people had actually read OP's post (I didn't either) he would be roasted insanely hard by way more users 

now it's just Max' tame insults


----------



## Over (Aug 1, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> I imagine if more people had actually read OP's post (I didn't either) he would be roasted insanely hard by way more users
> 
> now it's just Max' tame insults


He probably thinks women passing by him on the street or looking at him because he looks at them first mean iois or one coworker being nice to him is ioi to him too jfl


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 1, 2020)

Over said:


> He probably thinks women passing by him on the street or looking at him because he looks at them first mean iois or one coworker being nice to him is ioi to him too jfl


Or just the narcissism delusions


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Aug 1, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> View attachment 560151
> 
> 
> *Here, I fucking ascended you absolute faggot! Don't ever talk about ascension if you don't look like this!*
> ...


 im suprised you didnt overdo coloring this time.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 1, 2020)

just be tall and white theory


----------



## SocietyIsSolipsistic (Aug 1, 2020)

Slayerino said:


>



Great morph but this isn't achieveable am i right? Cuz midface looks a lot shorter.


----------



## Slayerino (Aug 1, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> im suprised you didnt overdo coloring this time.


He's already nordic, he doesn't need skin bleaching.



SocietyIsSolipsistic said:


> Great morph but this isn't achieveable am i right? Cuz midface looks a lot shorter.


Nah nigga ..........or maybe yes


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 1, 2020)

Good job op for looksmaxxing. You look much better


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Aug 1, 2020)

Guess What? said:


> Dude looksmaxed and reported as life is changes for him
> People: "you ugly shit, you didn't ascended you still shit"
> 
> Wtf is wrong with people in this forum... Oh yeah, they are on this forum


Don't sweat it man. The incels that are hating will never get right


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 1, 2020)

Mirin the ascension bro. Good job on the softmaxxing.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 1, 2020)

*From PSL 3.75 to PSL 5. Good job brother*


----------



## Truemaxxer (Aug 1, 2020)

*THE PICS DIDNT LOAD FIRST CAUSE OF MY MOBILE DATA SO I READ THE TEXT AND LEGIT THOUGHT YOU WOULD BE SOME 6.5 PSL GIGA SLAYER. *

*AS SOON AS I WAS HOME AND CONNECTED TO WIFI I I OPENED MY BROWSER AND DIDNT BELIEVE MY EYES.

MOTHERFUCKER DO YOU LIVE IN SOME VIRTUAL REALITY. 
YOU ARE 4.75 PSL IF I AM GENEROUS. NOWHERE NEAR BEING APPROACHED DAILY AND COMPLIMENTED EVERY HOUR. 

I AM IN UTTER DISBELIEF ABOUT YOUR DELUSION.

EXPECTED THIS

*


*GOT THIS

*


----------



## Achilles (Aug 1, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Wow looks really do matter. At first I thought this site just overrated looks bc you guys are all aspie, but nope, they are virtually all that matters. This was me a year ago
> View attachment 559204
> I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. no good looking girls showed any attention to me.I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. My haircut looked like shit. I had a few friends but they were all aspie, and I’m pretty sure I am aspie myself. Only thing I had going for me was being 6 foot 2. I saw my one jacked Manlet friend get attention from all the girls. Let’s just say I was a nobody, and I was sick of it, so I stumbled upon this site. Quarantine hit, and I knew I needed a change. All I can say is thanks guys!!
> View attachment 559213
> This is me now. Ignore my cringy work uniform. Life is GREAT!!! Through leanmaxxing tanning skinmaxxing dying my eyebrows and gymcelling I have ascended. Not to be cocky, but I’d like to say I’m fairly good looking now. Maybe not by PSL standards, but by irl standards.Everybody wants to be friends with me now. EVERYBODY!! I finally done shit with a girl, first time, and she was a high tier Becky JB!! Every girl wants to be friends with me at work. Constant IOIs. I am complimented every single day!! Every single day!! Every single hour almost at work. A Stacey at work texts me now, and always talks to me (and calls me cute)Girls constantly touch me now. All the popular kids from high school are texting me, I have dozens of friends now. Every time I walk out of the house their is a dopamine rush. After I got my haircut at the barber they asked for me to take my picture to put on their website. I have abs now too. To go along with being 6 foot 2 with incredible frame. I’ve become a nicer person because everyone is nice to be, but I also know how to use my looks to get things that I want. I am happier than I have ever been. Jesus I can’t wait until school starts again, if only for stupid covid. Senior years gonna be a rush!! All the JBs that rejected me are gonna be feeling a huge regret 😂😂. The weirdest thing about is that my aspieness has become a HALO!! Like wtf!! Literally people seem to be drawn to my social awkwardness. I say an awkward joke and girls just giggle and say I’m so cute . Like what.But I am extroverted now. I used to be introverted. guys, looksmaxxinh is everything, I no longer have to cope. Jesus life is great!!


Lifefuel


----------



## Achilles (Aug 1, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> View attachment 560151
> 
> 
> *Here, I fucking ascended you absolute faggot! Don't ever talk about ascension if you don't look like this!*
> ...


holy shit insanely good morph.


----------



## Goggeta212 (Aug 1, 2020)

People like you give me hope, thank you very much for posting


----------



## PYT (Aug 2, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Wow looks really do matter. At first I thought this site just overrated looks bc you guys are all aspie, but nope, they are virtually all that matters. This was me a year ago
> View attachment 559204
> I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. no good looking girls showed any attention to me.I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. My haircut looked like shit. I had a few friends but they were all aspie, and I’m pretty sure I am aspie myself. Only thing I had going for me was being 6 foot 2. I saw my one jacked Manlet friend get attention from all the girls. Let’s just say I was a nobody, and I was sick of it, so I stumbled upon this site. Quarantine hit, and I knew I needed a change. All I can say is thanks guys!!
> View attachment 559213
> This is me now. Ignore my cringy work uniform. Life is GREAT!!! Through leanmaxxing tanning skinmaxxing dying my eyebrows and gymcelling I have ascended. Not to be cocky, but I’d like to say I’m fairly good looking now. Maybe not by PSL standards, but by irl standards.Everybody wants to be friends with me now. EVERYBODY!! I finally done shit with a girl, first time, and she was a high tier Becky JB!! Every girl wants to be friends with me at work. Constant IOIs. I am complimented every single day!! Every single day!! Every single hour almost at work. A Stacey at work texts me now, and always talks to me (and calls me cute)Girls constantly touch me now. All the popular kids from high school are texting me, I have dozens of friends now. Every time I walk out of the house their is a dopamine rush. After I got my haircut at the barber they asked for me to take my picture to put on their website. I have abs now too. To go along with being 6 foot 2 with incredible frame. I’ve become a nicer person because everyone is nice to be, but I also know how to use my looks to get things that I want. I am happier than I have ever been. Jesus I can’t wait until school starts again, if only for stupid covid. Senior years gonna be a rush!! All the JBs that rejected me are gonna be feeling a huge regret 😂😂. The weirdest thing about is that my aspieness has become a HALO!! Like wtf!! Literally people seem to be drawn to my social awkwardness. I say an awkward joke and girls just giggle and say I’m so cute . Like what.But I am extroverted now. I used to be introverted. guys, looksmaxxinh is everything, I no longer have to cope. Jesus life is great!!


Build more muscle. What'd you do for your skin/what's your skincare routine


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Aug 2, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> You are very slightly above average. Here I ascended you into Chadhood :
> View attachment 559642
> 
> And this is achievable btw.


 he cant change eyes like that


----------



## Taylorswift (Aug 2, 2020)

Guess What? said:


> he cant change eyes like that


Contact lenses


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 2, 2020)

The morph did not changed the gay alien skull shape enough.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 2, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> Contact lenses


You know any contacts with this eye color? Is it light green?


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 2, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Wow looks really do matter. At first I thought this site just overrated looks bc you guys are all aspie, but nope, they are virtually all that matters. This was me a year ago
> View attachment 559204
> I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. no good looking girls showed any attention to me.I was a fat pale ass motherfucker. My haircut looked like shit. I had a few friends but they were all aspie, and I’m pretty sure I am aspie myself. Only thing I had going for me was being 6 foot 2. I saw my one jacked Manlet friend get attention from all the girls. Let’s just say I was a nobody, and I was sick of it, so I stumbled upon this site. Quarantine hit, and I knew I needed a change. All I can say is thanks guys!!
> 
> ...


From subhuman to subhuman.


----------



## malignant (Aug 2, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> *where is the ascension you boneless peanut cranium delusional fuck
> 
> im caging to your subhuman fwhr and golden bridge tier philtrum as i write this *


my sides hurt holy fuck


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 2, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I am good enough looking in my area to be considered attractive by most normies.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Aug 2, 2020)

How was your life before ? How did people treat you?


----------



## Copernicus (Aug 3, 2020)

Pretty good job dude, work paid off big time.


----------



## RAITEIII (Aug 3, 2020)

Well you happy its what matters xd


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 3, 2020)

I shed a tear reading this.. very inspirational


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 3, 2020)

huge leanmax ascension


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> How was your life before ? How did people treat you?


I was treated like a loser at school, constantly made fun of, taken advantage of. Had about 4 friends who all had aspbergers, or other mental issues. Friends with no girls. They didn’t even want to talk to me. Now I have several friends who are all popular , and am friends with many girls, most of which are very attractive. I still have the same socially awkward personality but people seem not to care. I am more positive and extroverted now, because I receive much more attention and validation. I may not be looking like a model, as people on this site think I do to be considered attractive, but I am also haloed immensely by being 6 foot 2 and broad shouldered.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> Build more muscle. What'd you do for your skin/what's your skincare routine


I just use an acne cream you can get at Walgreens. Get the medicated kind it works much better and makes my skin glow. Apply it on an electric scrub brush in the shower. Works like a charm. Clear skin in just a few days.


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 3, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> View attachment 560151
> 
> 
> *Here, I fucking ascended you absolute faggot! Don't ever talk about ascension if you don't look like this!*
> ...


my nigga slayerino is back, why wont you morph me so I can try to achieve the result?
Im not coping like this dude, Im actual trying to get looking better to all surgeries that is out there


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Aug 3, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I was treated like a loser at school, constantly made fun of, taken advantage of. Had about 4 friends who all had aspbergers, or other mental issues. Friends with no girls. They didn’t even want to talk to me. Now I have several friends who are all popular , and am friends with many girls, most of which are very attractive. I still have the same socially awkward personality but people seem not to care. I am more positive and extroverted now, because I receive much more attention and validation. I may not be looking like a model, as people on this site think I do to be considered attractive, but I am also haloed immensely by being 6 foot 2 and broad shouldered.


Good for you bro . When you looksmaxed how old were you?


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Good for you bro . When you looksmaxed how old were you?


I’m 18 currently, started roughly a year ago at 17.


----------



## ratdick77 (Aug 4, 2020)

I would seriously consider training neck. Don't listen to the haters everything is relative, The guys on here who can't fathom the fact that they will never going to look like a model will rot. It is about being better in every way each year, and the greater the margins the greater the returns.


----------



## ratdick77 (Aug 4, 2020)

People really do sleep on the simplest things. These are all a year apart. Skin and Lean do a bunch. Also just get a haircut applies to the last picture.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Aug 4, 2020)

tbh this sounds like a larp but lets say you are telling the truth
congrats on fixing the way you look, btw there are still things you can do, dont listen to the fags here saying you didnt do shit because it doesnt matter what basement dwellers think its attractive on a retarded forum, but it matters what foids are attracted to, if what you are saying is true then you did a pretty good job


----------

